# hcg almost zero still bleeding; tired of this; any input appriciated



## Neverending

Hi, I have been bleeding for 23 days :wacko: I had my d&c on the 6th one day before my birthday! Its been four days and its still heavy! My question has to do with hcg and bleeding because
prior to miscarraige they were: +23, 000 
My natural miscarraige was the 17th on a sunday and on the following wednesday: 250
The day of my d&c: 27 that was on wednesday the 6th 
So my hcg would probably be pretty close to zero 
BUT I'm still bleeding heavy and passing little clots :growlmad:
I don't get the horrible cramping but I get slight discomfort and my upper legs start hurting like they did with my natural miscarriage and after I get heavy period like cramps (maybe going down to size) this is 4 days post d&c 
If my hcg is so low, why am I still bleeding? Also I passed the tinest but of fetal tissue, I only know because the grayesh color.
Also I will add most the times my blood seems pink, but right before passing a clot and after its bright red. I have been dealing with all this since january fifth and I can not take it anymore :sad2:


----------



## Neverending

Also the cramping is in the front during my miscarraige and before d&c it was all lower back hips and legs now its my front side, legs, and sometimes a sharp pain up my vagina or in my buttcheek :0


----------



## LucyLake

I literally started crying when I read this because I want so much to give you answers and to stop your bleeding. :hugs: I'm really glad you're continuing to get your HGC levels tested. I did not know this before, but get this: you can get a negative :bfn: on a First Response Pregnancy Test but still have an HGC Level of 50! You think you're all in the clear, but you might wonder with that negative test why you're not getting pregnant or conversely, you might actually somehow still get pregnant and the Levels of 50 hurts the next pregnancy.

Can I tell you how pissed off I am right now at this whole post-miscarriage recovery! Why do we have to keep suffering? :hissy: :brat: :witch: My situation has been so easy compared to yours so I don't want to whine too much. <3 But, I had sex yesterday with my husband after almost a week of no bleeding using pull out method because I'm waiting for AF. Boom....tiny spots of blood just like the ones I had from 5w3 on with the baby. They were there when I wiped and then gone within about 4 hours. 

UGH!

It makes me terrified to try again in April, like I'll have a second MC and more spotting. :growlmad:

To add insult to injury....I had two HGC Levels tests since the MC. One was performed Thurs Feb 28 and I went in despite having just lost my baby with the baby in a gold box in my purse I might add :hissy: because it was SO important according to the nurse to be there despite being in emotional turmoil. The next Levels test was Thurs March 7. Have I received either result? NO! I'm beyond livid. I called Friday and the nurse was like we'll let you know when we have the results between bites of her lunch. :witch: She won't give me the first results because I'm being punished for not coming in before the miscarriage to have my levels tested on Feb 26. :witch:

I just wish I had some answers for you. I too would think that your levels would be close to 0 and that the blood would stop. I wish there was an exact science to this, especially since the lovely ladies here all know more than our crappy doctors! <3

Biggest hugs ever. I'm literally praying that your bleeding stops, it's just not fair that you've had it this long <3 :hugs:

PS-Had MAJOR leg cramps with the Misoprostol in those first hours. My thoughts on it are that there's something about a dilated cervix that contributes to the cramps. I hope it ends for you ASAP!


----------



## Greener Grass

Neverending said:


> Hi, I have been bleeding for 23 days :wacko: I had my d&c on the 6th one day before my birthday! Its been four days and its still heavy! My question has to do with hcg and bleeding because
> prior to miscarraige they were: +23, 000
> My natural miscarraige was the 17th on a sunday and on the following wednesday: 250
> The day of my d&c: 27 that was on wednesday the 6th
> So my hcg would probably be pretty close to zero
> BUT I'm still bleeding heavy and passing little clots :growlmad:
> I don't get the horrible cramping but I get slight discomfort and my upper legs start hurting like they did with my natural miscarriage and after I get heavy period like cramps (maybe going down to size) this is 4 days post d&c
> If my hcg is so low, why am I still bleeding? Also I passed the tinest but of fetal tissue, I only know because the grayesh color.
> Also I will add most the times my blood seems pink, but right before passing a clot and after its bright red. I have been dealing with all this since january fifth and I can not take it anymore :sad2:

 Hugs, you poor thing. This is the last thing you needed :( have you spoken to a dr to see if they are concerned? I'm Sorry I don't have any advice. Only thing I can say is I hope its your womb having a nice clear out for your rainbow baby's arrival. I really hope you stop bleeding soon :hugs:


----------



## Greener Grass

LucyLake said:


> I literally started crying when I read this because I want so much to give you answers and to stop your bleeding. :hugs: I'm really glad you're continuing to get your HGC levels tested. I did not know this before, but get this: you can get a negative :bfn: on a First Response Pregnancy Test but still have an HGC Level of 50! You think you're all in the clear, but you might wonder with that negative test why you're not getting pregnant or conversely, you might actually somehow still get pregnant and the Levels of 50 hurts the next pregnancy.
> 
> Can I tell you how pissed off I am right now at this whole post-miscarriage recovery! Why do we have to keep suffering? :hissy: :brat: :witch: My situation has been so easy compared to yours so I don't want to whine too much. <3 But, I had sex yesterday with my husband after almost a week of no bleeding using pull out method because I'm waiting for AF. Boom....tiny spots of blood just like the ones I had from 5w3 on with the baby. They were there when I wiped and then gone within about 4 hours.
> 
> UGH!
> 
> It makes me terrified to try again in April, like I'll have a second MC and more spotting. :growlmad:
> 
> To add insult to injury....I had two HGC Levels tests since the MC. One was performed Thurs Feb 28 and I went in despite having just lost my baby with the baby in a gold box in my purse I might add :hissy: because it was SO important according to the nurse to be there despite being in emotional turmoil. The next Levels test was Thurs March 7. Have I received either result? NO! I'm beyond livid. I called Friday and the nurse was like we'll let you know when we have the results between bites of her lunch. :witch: She won't give me the first results because I'm being punished for not coming in before the miscarriage to have my levels tested on Feb 26. :witch:
> 
> I just wish I had some answers for you. I too would think that your levels would be close to 0 and that the blood would stop. I wish there was an exact science to this, especially since the lovely ladies here all know more than our crappy doctors! <3
> 
> Biggest hugs ever. I'm literally praying that your bleeding stops, it's just not fair that you've had it this long <3 :hugs:
> 
> PS-Had MAJOR leg cramps with the Misoprostol in those first hours. My thoughts on it are that there's something about a dilated cervix that contributes to the cramps. I hope it ends for you ASAP!

Lucy, you poor thing! I am so sad for you. Sad because I understand your pain and fear. I am angry that you are having to go through this. I am angry that anybody has to go through this As it is horrible. To miscarry is beyond awful but the horrible fear it brings regarding next pregnancies is just shit! I wish I could make it better for you ladies and shield you from the pain. Lucy I am angry with your dr's. how dare they punish you for not having a blood test while you were losing your precious baby. That is the last thing you needed :growlmad: 

I pray for rainbow babies for you both with no issues! I think you've had your fair share of pain and do not need anymore :hugs:


----------



## LucyLake

Thank you Greener Grass. <3 I think they're secretly hoping me not knowing the levels will prevent me from getting pregnant again before the first AF. Also, the real truth is the doctor is on holiday for the past two weeks since my last scan....the nurse basically can't read results and so she's totally trying to blame me for not listening to her and coming in on Feb 26. She says they need two results to compare before she'll give me the Feb 28 ones. :(

I wish everyday I was with you and in the NHS!! <3 :hugs: The only good thing is that here in the states they will sometimes test you early before a recurrent MC for certain things because they can make big bucks, hence I had a prolactin and thyroid stimulating hormone test to rule those out before I TTC again. Did I get the results back though? No. Sigh** 

Big hugs and I'm praying that the NHS can be better than what we have here. I just read this article that troubled me:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1311742/Why-wont-doctors-miscarriage-seriously.html

<3


----------



## LucyLake

Just wanted to come over here and check on you neverending and tell you:

So get this, I got a faint positive on my pregnancy test, VERY faint but still positive. My levels must be above 50 still :growlmad: Then, while I was peeing on the stick I look down and there's a dime sized piece of pinkish very light tissue. I've never ovulated and spotted at the same time in my whole life....though now would be my normal ovulation time based on when the placenta tore from my wall Feb 28. I'm just SO frustrated and thinking I probably haven't ovulated anyway this month and won't....but I just want to know what the deal is. Why isn't there an exact science to this? I can't figure out what's going on...is there more tissue to get rid of, am I just ovulating and this is my "new normal for all eternity?" Am I going to spot EVERY time I have sex for the rest of my life now.....

I'm so sorry and hope that at least you know we are with you and having similar wacky crap though I can't whine much after all you've endured <3 <3 <3 :hugs: I want this to all go away for you <3 :hug:


----------



## Greener Grass

I don't understand why the nurse can't read the results. It is only a number? She can read a number surely!!! They are totally lying to you telling you they cannot give you the results without a second test to compare it to. I had three betas drawn this time and each time I was given the result!!!! They are total liars and I am angry that they are not telling you the friggin result. Especially when you are paying for these blood tests!!!!!

The nhs is awful! You really do not wish to be here. I understand from a financial side it is great but from a level of care side it is awful and a constant let down!!! As I've said with my first mc I was on anti depressants for severe depression. I was at the stage of wanting to die before being put on them. I was on them less than six months when I had to come off them because I was pregnant. I then lost my baby. Now one of the main if not THE main reason for me being so friggin depressed was I COULDN'T GET PREGNANT!!! So I get pregnant stop my tablets which are helping then lose my baby, what support do I get??? NOTHING. in the six months between my first mc and getting pregnant once again never once did anyone think hey maybe she's friggin struggling and really friggin needs the anti depressants. Maybe this should be a red flag that she's probably ok. Nothing. I was left to rot. Now with my second loss I am offered no special treatment or tests as I've ONLY had two miscarriages. Only? Are you frigging kidding me?!!! If I get pregnant again I will be given NO special treatment, no scan F all!! Basically just left to wait two months to see if my body has killed that baby or not. Disgusted is not the word!!!! I really wish we could afford to have private testing to see if there's a simple explanation for my losses. If I lose another child then find out it was a very simple to treat problem I am going to be so frigging angry!!!!!!

Anyway, I am SO sorry for the spotting and the passing tissue. I really wish God would give you a break now, this is NOT fair. It is possible its spotting from ov remember your hormones are all over the place from mc. I have had spotting at ov randomly once so it is possible. Big hugs xxx x


----------



## LucyLake

You would think so Greener Grass, the results came in on Thursday. :brat: I saw the rush notice on the form with my own eyes, they are same-day results in this case. :hissy: I don't know why she's so crappy, except that when I had my levels done at 5w3 and then 5w5, I had to practically break her arm for those as well even though I was literally terrified and really needing good news. I called the entire day and left 3 messages before she finally picks up and says the doctor is out at the hospital delivering, that's why I haven't called yet because I "can't read them to you." I'll bet you my life, I'm one of these slow moving HGC level girls. It was probably 20,000 and is still way up there knowing my luck :hissy:

Thank you for listening Greener Grass and understanding, it's just getting ridic. I shouldn't have to go to the store and buy a $10 pregnancy test when she can just tell me what's going on <3 <3 <3

I had such high regard for the NHS until I read that Link I posted earlier. It really scares me that there aren't enough answers for recurrent miscarriages when at least a few simple tests can be performed like my prolactin one, maybe a test for blood clotting so you could be put on baby aspirin next time, and a girl in TTC After Loss (Cloves?) mentioned that she's on progesterone which really helps with stickies and they could evaluate you now for that, even just a simple scan of your ovaries. They scanned mine at that last appt, but didn't mention any issues. I would have been interested to know if I had any cysts. It just seems like no one here or there cares!

I was also bothered hearing a story in First Tri about a girl in the UK who had fallen hard on her stomach while bathing her daughter...it sounded like because of the NHS, she couldn't just scan in the same day. Here, they love to grab the money so they'll bring you in same day at my doctor's office if you're spotting. When I was 38 weeks with my son, I had a fender bender and went in to the hospital and spent 6 hours on heart monitors making sure his tiny heartbeat remained the same <3 <3

States are really underfunded here in terms of mental healthcare. Also, insurance doesn't pay for a lot of it either. There don't seem to be any MC groups in my area. :( But, that's awful that the NHS didn't help you with the anti-depressant situation or at least have a psychiatrist refer you to some out-patient counseling after the MC. It's like they'll write a prescription but not worry about the fallout. :( I'm so sorry GreenerGrass for all you've been through <3 <3 :hug: I don't think your anti-depressant could have caused this and I also don't blame you for being depressed about TTC all those years. I literally don't know how I lived through waiting for hubby to come around. I know deep down I really didn't. It was a day to day thing where everyone around me seemed to have stuff to look forward to and I didn't. <3 <3 :hugs: :hugs: I'm amazed I didn't divorce over it sometimes, but I had my other son to consider too and it's a catch 22 in that sense <3 <3


----------



## Neverending

Sorry for the late responce I've been having the worst time. Lucy did you ever figure out your hcg? 

Thank you greener grass 
I know its been a couple days I've seem to fallen into a depression and I'm working on seeing a councelor I have had horrible nightmares every time I fall asleep and my moods are all over the place.


----------



## LucyLake

My HGC-she won't tell me the exact number :growlmad: she didn't have it on her. I'm going next week to get my records in person so I can start transferring them to a different Gyno and am just shopping around now. She did tell me prolactin is normal and so is thyroid. For some reason, she wanted to know if I'm on day 21 of my cycle like as though I'm supposed to know after a miscarriage :growlmad: That seemed to be her main concern. I bet you my life she won't tell me because somehow the level went up slightly and she knows I worry and go crazy since I was inconsolable at the no heartbeat check. :( 

I hope you're feeling better sweetie!! <3 We are all thinking of you so much!! <3 I know what you mean about the nightmares...I had one two nights ago that I was trying desperately to put my baby back together like Humpty Dumpty. I woke up almost in tears. I haven't had ONE single good dream about the baby since this started. :( <3 I hope you can get a good counselor, I got one as well and it's going pretty good <3 <3 <3


----------

